# Triple Screw Cargo Vessels



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Recently came across an old shipping magazine (Sea Breezes, Nov '71).
It mentions the sale of three Hapag vessels, 'Rothenstein' (ex Stavelot '46), 'Reifenstein' (ex Houffalize '46) and 'Ravenstein' (ex Bastogne '47). These vessels were triple-screw, triple-engine; originally 6-cylinder oil engines, but replaced with 5-cylinder MAN engines in 1961.
One wonders how many other cargo vessels had a similar arrangement (To keep the engineers amused?).


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

My favourite ship the Maheno had triple screw but I believe they ended up getting rid of one of them because they were so uneconomical.


----------



## Peter Eckford (Jan 9, 2006)

*Triple Screw Vessels.*

During the war on the long drag out to Suez we often had with us in the troop convoys three Dutch vessels. Must warn you that in my old age my memory is less than perfect. I believe their names were Ruys, Bossevain & Tegelburg. I was told by one of our engineers that they were triple screw & 
that the idea was that they could run on two engines when necessary while 
overhauling the third. 

Peter E.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

woud'nt they need to clamp the shaft ( fair bit of drag) or feather the prop to make that work,(would still have to hold the shaft) did they work with variable pitch then?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Triple Screw*



exsailor said:


> Recently came across an old shipping magazine (Sea Breezes, Nov '71).
> It mentions the sale of three Hapag vessels, 'Rothenstein' (ex Stavelot '46), 'Reifenstein' (ex Houffalize '46) and 'Ravenstein' (ex Bastogne '47). These vessels were triple-screw, triple-engine; originally 6-cylinder oil engines, but replaced with 5-cylinder MAN engines in 1961.
> One wonders how many other cargo vessels had a similar arrangement (To keep the engineers amused?).


exsailor,

Have a look at Ian Menzies’ photograph of the EAC Containership *Selandia* in the Gallery => http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=20894

If you then look at url => http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/eac/eac1970-1979.htm you will see that *Selandia* and her sister ship *Jutlandia * were both triple screw. (Thumb)


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Photo of Stavelot in my gallery. 
Cheers.


----------

